# Character Species



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm writing a fantasy story, and I have two characters who are going to be the main protagonists in the first book. One is a human, the other an anthro. However, I'm having trouble deciding what species the Anthro should be.

The character in question is a former member of a travelling band of warriors, who pledge their service to the God of Heroes, Asterion. He left three years prior to the beginning of the story, after receiving the blessing of his adoptive father. (The said god.)

Drahl, the anthro, is supposed to have a lean, yet still quite muscular build, and fights using a one-handed broadsword that can absorb kinetic energy from mortal-level foes. He occasionally uses a bit of elemental magic, but is by no means a dedicated spellcaster.

In the Open Chat thread, I gained a few suggestions, such as panda, sunbear, and grizzly. His original species was to be a wolf. I would like a few more suggestions before I make my decision. This is important because the species that Drahl is will affect certain aspects of his personality and behaviors, including some personal tics from the species that he will be.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2018)

A sergal would be cool.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> A sergal would be cool.


I would, but the problem is that I plan on publishing the story eventually and I don't want to worry about changing it later for the sake of legality.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I would, but the problem is that I plan on publishing the story eventually and I don't want to worry about changing it later for the sake of legality.


I don't think sergals are trademarked by the originator anymore. Anyone can make one from what I've seen. I know Dutch Angel Dragons and Protogens however do need permission.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't think sergals are trademarked by the originator anymore. Anyone can make one from what I've seen. I know Dutch Angel Dragons and Protogens however do need permission.


Even so, I would like to keep away from original species. Better safe than sorry.

Besides, it looks like the Sergals have their own backstory. I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Even so, I would like to keep away from original species. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Besides, it looks like the Sergals have their own backstory. I don't want to mess with it.


True that. How about a coyote or a badger? Maybe a bobcat?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2018)

So many bears. Not bad, but I don't necessarily immediately think of them as lean. 

Maybe a hound of some sort? Or a mountain lion?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> True that. How about a coyote or a badger? Maybe a bobcat?


That could work. As a badger, he'd be a bit grumpy, and as a bobcat the human would have to deal with his feline witticisms.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> So many bears. Not bad, but I don't necessarily immediately think of them as lean.
> 
> Maybe a hound of some sort? Or a mountain lion?


A mountain lion would be cool. I'm going to stay away from strictly domestic animals, because they don't really make sense in the context of the story.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> A mountain lion would be cool. I'm going to stay away from strictly domestic animals, because they don't really make sense in the context of the story.


Fair.
You might also consider non-predator animals, since I think most fighter type characters get made into predator species and it would be neat to buck the trope. Maybe a deer or ram? Something with horns/antlers would fit in well with the kinetic energy thing you mentioned, imo.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Drahl, muscular, and magic
Hmmm
I think either a cheetah or a tiger because they are muscular but they are skinny-ish enough to seem right for magic and one hand 
Idk it just makes sense to me


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 9, 2018)

Shiba Inu, because I love those cute little faces they have


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 10, 2018)

I was thinking a Wild Horse. Tall and muscular, with a confident and proud attitude.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

you'll need some powerful arms for weilding a broadsword.
I agree with @Le Chat Nécro a deer buck or a ram would be scary af to deal with. Have you seen one when they're angry? And llamas! Have you seen an angry llama? Try the goat section too, they have enough muscle strength to hoist themselves on non existant mountain ledges.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok, I'm thinking right now that my top choices are Ram, bobcat, wild-horse, tiger, Leopard/ Jaguar (spotted, like a cheetah, yet a little bit more strongly built), and possibly a bull.

The only problem with being a bull would be that his adoptive father, Asterion, is the god of minotaurs as well as heroes, and that would more easily open the door to Drahl being a demigod, which is something that I don't really want for this character.

Are there any more suggestions?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Alright, I've decided on a species and design. Thank you all for your suggestions. 

I decided to go for a big-cat character. Originally, I was going to choose a leopard, but after some consideration I choose to go with a jaguar instead. Both share the same color scheme, but jaguars are larger and more sturdily built. I used Heromachine 3 to create a basic drawing of him. I will probably update this later, because his eyes are being wonky and I cant figure out how to fix them. (They're supposed to be green.)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

Thundercats???


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thundercats???


Er... no, though now that you mention it, he does look Thundercattish...

This is why I wish I could art. Fine details.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Er... no, though now that you mention it, he does look Thundercattish...
> 
> This is why I wish I could art. Fine details.


Dude, the art is AMAZING! I just thought it looked like it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Dude, the art is AMAZING! I just thought it looked like it.


Well, it's not mine. I just used Heromachine 3 to put it together.

Thanks, though. I'm happy with how it turned out, regardless.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Well, it's not mine. I just used Heromachine 3 to put it together.
> 
> Thanks, though. I'm happy with how it turned out, regardless.


Well, it’s nice either way.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 15, 2018)

Alright, I fixed his eyes.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Alright, I fixed his eyes. View attachment 30479






i know hes a jaguar, couldnt help myself, he reminds me of the cheetah in the middle.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> i know hes a jaguar, couldnt help myself, he reminds me of the cheetah in the middle.


Ha. I've never seen that before, but you're right. Looks like he has hair, though. Mine only has fur. I don't like usually like hair.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> i know hes a jaguar, couldnt help myself, he reminds me of the cheetah in the middle.


I guess there is something for everything on the Internet!


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 21, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> i know hes a jaguar, couldnt help myself, he reminds me of the cheetah in the middle.


Why!?!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Why!?!


Because he had to prove to us it exists


----------

